# Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring Discussion Thread



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

This thread is meant to act as a guide/explanation as to how we end up at the scores for each section and the overall score for each Blu-Ray we review.

The scoring system that we use is explained below and should give some insight as to how we come up with the overall grade. 

*Movie:*
The movie itself accounts for 20% of the overall score of the review. Some may argue that it should be split a bit more evenly however; we give more creedence to the PQ and AQ as a majority of our members are focused in on that aspect alone.

*Video:*
The video section accounts for 35% of the review. Here we discuss some of the more technical aspects of the PQ (Picture Quality) and how well the studio did during the transfer of the video to Blu-Ray. This includes, but is not limited to: 


color reproduction
black levels 
shadow dilineation 
resolution 
compression 
clarity


*Audio:*
Similarly to the video, the audio section accounts for 35% of the overall score of the review. Here we discuss the positives and negatives of the AQ (Audio Quality) on the Blu-Ray disc and how the overall sound presentation performed through our systems. This includes, but is not limited to:


LFE & VLF 
Surround Performance 
Clarity
Dynamics
Detail 
Dialogue


*Extras:*
The remaining 10% of the review is dedicated to the extras featured on the Blu-Ray. This may include director commentary, behind the scenes features, deleted scenes and a host of other features. While this adds to the overall value of the disc, it doesn't really add to the experience.

Based on these percentages, you can see how a movie (story) could rate :2.5stars: (Fail) yet still receive an overall score of :4stars:.

*We use the following Microsoft Excel file to help determine our overall final numerical score:
View attachment Review Scoring.xls
*

Our scoring is defined below and we have a couple of examples listed next to each that we have graded in the past with regards to PQ.


:5stars: Excellent (How to Train Your Dragon, Avatar, Kung Fu Panda)
:4.5stars: Very Good (The Dark Knight, The Book of Eli)
:4stars: Good (I Am Number Four, Clash of the Titans)
:3.5stars: Fair + (Surrogates, The Last Exorcism)
:3stars: Fair (The New Daughter)
:2.5stars: Fair -
:2stars: Not So Good
:1.5stars: Poor
:1star: Terrible

Another way to interpret these scores could be:


:5stars: A+
:4.5stars: A
:4stars: B
:3.5stars: C
:3stars: D
:2.5stars: F
:2stars: F
:1.5stars: F
:1star: F

Additionally each review will have a summary recommendation at the end that will basically represent the replay value.



Example:

_*Recommendation: Buy It!​*_
*Or​*
_*Recommendation: Rent It!​*_
We hope that this gives some insight into how we score our reviews and please feel free to post any questions or comments in the Official Blu-Ray Reviews Scoring discussion thread.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Looks like a great idea, It will be a great reference guide. :T


----------

